# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Moving froglet Golden Mantellas

## cichlidjedi

I have a froglet group of 6 Golden Mantellas.  I have had them for about 4 weeks now and I feed them fruit flies (Sprinkled with Rep Cal and Herp Vite) and also springtails (too small to coat with vitamins).  They are in a 2 1/2 gallon aquarium with sphagnum moss, lots of dry leaves for cover and small shallow water dish.  They  are eating fine and temps are good.  However I would like to move them to a 10 gallon aquarium and I don't want to stress them out or make their new home to big for them to successful forage for food.  Any ideas or feedback would be awesome.  Thanks guys.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Chuck,
Welcome to Frog Forum!

Beautiful frogs! Best if luck with them  :Smile: 

They need plenty of space!
I believe a group of four would do best in a 20 long, ( the bigger the better ) and would be really happy to have an area w/ some water.

Ideas...  ( member- MantellaMan ) Take a peak at theses enclosures. 

MantellaGuy's Albums

resources:

Mantella Frogs

Amphibian Care >> Golden Mantella Frog (Mantella aurantiaca) Care

The photo of this tank ( see above link ) is quite simple. The lower back could be drilled to create the 'indentation' in the standard layered substrate.
You will never be sorry if you drill your tank---------no yuckie siphoning ! The water simply collects from misting then drains out the back when it reaches the 'drill' over flow. I think I may have close up photos in one of my PDF albums. If you need more help with this let me know. 

 layered substrate - pictured here - above link - _Amphibian Care_:
 ( This is ,also, how I have done all my PDF substrate layers) 

layers ----bottom up ( sharing personal experience)

1- hydro or gravel -- I use pea gravel better - big box pet store ( lots of choices however- Hydroton, False Bottom, and Drainage Later Materials | Naturalistic Vivarium Substrates | Josh's Frogs 

2- fiber glass screening -  ( home depot )

3- 1/2 polyester quilt bating ( fabric store) this does not remain white -after the water begins to drain through it blends right in

4 ABG soil mix ( ABG, Atlanta Botanical Gardens Mix | Reptile Substrate | Josh's Frogs )

5 Leaf litter  ( Live Oak Leaves (1 Gallon) - Leaf Litter | Josh's Frogs )

The background is tree fern panel .
#2 and 3 (IMO) drain MUCH better than fabric substrate barrier. 

BTW - check out the use of Repashy for them    Repashy Calcium Plus (4 oz) - Repashy | Josh's Frogs
Ca and vits ---good stuff

*This is super* !!!!     Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: SuperFly :: SuperFly 16 oz BAG (one pound) - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

Enjoy your build and your beautiful frogs
 :Butterfly:

----------

Mentat

----------


## cichlidjedi

Thank you Lynn for the great feedback!  I will upgrade their tank to a 20L and make sure to have a larger size water area (I'll make sure its still shallow).   I will also be reading Mantella Man's posts and pic's.  When I got the frogs I was at a show and bought much of what you listed from the Josh Frogs booth.   However I will switch my vitamins to the Repashy due to your recommendation.  Thanks for the time and I will make sure to browse your picture albums  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

> ... layers ----bottom up ( sharing personal experience)
> 
> 1- hydro or gravel -- I use pea gravel better - big box pet store ( lots of choices however- Hydroton, False Bottom, and Drainage Later Materials | Naturalistic Vivarium Substrates | Josh's Frogs 
> 
> 2- fiber glass screening -  ( home depot )
> 
> 3- 1/2 polyester quilt bating ( fabric store) this does not remain white -after the water begins to drain through it blends right in
> 
> 4 ABG soil mix ( ABG, Atlanta Botanical Gardens Mix | Reptile Substrate | Josh's Frogs )
> ...


Hi Lynn!  Think will use this drainage set-up you discuss here for Imi's.  Plan to use some Seachem Matrix (sintered glass) for 1st layer (have on hand) because it's lighter than lecca.  Is fiber glass screening the one for windows?  Where can I get the polyester quilt batting; Walmart?  My local pet shop sells tree fern slabs for ExoTerra's; is that the one you use?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------

